# Brenner LG 4081b wird nicht erkannt



## tayyfan (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo und Guten Abend,

Mit der Suxhe bin ich nicht weiter gekommen,
mein brenner lg 4081b erkennt nur cd-r/cd-rw 
aber dvd-r/dvd-rw nicht. 
ich kann nichts mehr auf dvd rohlinge brennen,
benützte nero an was kann das liegen?
hardware defekt vielleicht


----------



## alois (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke mal du meinst das Nero das nicht erkennt? Also ist am Anfang im Wizard DVD-Brennen ausgeblendet?


----------



## tayyfan (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

im allgemeinen wird dvd´s nicht erkannt, auch wenn ich direkt auf meinem laufwerk
zugreiffe er akzeptiert keine dvd´s nur cd-r. Wizard, die dvd funktion ist nicht ausgeblendet,
firmware update habe ich auch durchgeführt an was kann das den liegen.
an service pack 2 nicht da ich noch letztens gebrannt habe mit service pack 2.
leider bin ich ratlos.


----------

